# Intense Tazer owner in Washington



## jprider (May 24, 2009)

I am looking to purchase another Intense Tazer in size Large. I have a Tazer Pro now in a size Medium and at 5'10" thinking that I would like a large instead. Anyone on the west side have one that I could test ride? I am in Grays Harbor Co. but can travel.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I’m 5’9” and tried both a med and large Tazer before buying. I honestly felt cramped on the med and the large felt perfect for me. I rode the Tazer for over a year, loved it, except for the 504wh battery. Sold it and bought a Levo with a 700wh battery.


----------



## jprider (May 24, 2009)

mtbbiker said:


> I'm 5'9" and tried both a med and large Tazer before buying. I honestly felt cramped on the med and the large felt perfect for me. I rode the Tazer for over a year, loved it, except for the 504wh battery. Sold it and bought a Levo with a 700wh battery.


I have been on my medium for a 1-1/2 years. I like it for most of my riding. It is the more flow trail open trails that I am thinking that the large would be better at.I love the smaller battery options as I carry a second when I have longer rides in mind.
Where and what do you ride?


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm driving through Grey's Co. tomorrow on my way to Bellingham from Tillamook Co.. I've never biked there but often wondered that their might be some goods around. Anything on the map?

Sorry I'm no help with the Tazer. I do have an eBike though that gets me where I want to go.


----------



## jprider (May 24, 2009)

Our best rides are in Montesano Lake Sylvia State park. You can check the maps on the City web site, http://cityofmontesano.com/wp-content/files/Upper Sylvia Creek Trail Guide Map 2021.jpg Hope you enjo. Lots of options.


----------



## dentdoc (Feb 28, 2021)

jprider said:


> I am looking to purchase another Intense Tazer in size Large. I have a Tazer Pro now in a size Medium and at 5'10" thinking that I would like a large instead. Anyone on the west side have one that I could test ride? I am in Grays Harbor Co. but can travel.
> Thank you in advance.


New Tazers are available now!


----------



## jprider (May 24, 2009)

dentdoc said:


> New Tazers are available now!


Yes, I received my Tazer Pro large Red on Friday. Awaiting the parts to make it "Mine." Fox Factory Transfer 175mm dropper, XTR Di2 rear derailleur, E7000-L shifting switch, Cush-Core inserts 180mm air spring Shimano Di2 Tharsis Trail bare w/ Koryak 35mm stem and Maxxis Assagai 2.60x29 EXO+ . Ohlin TTX coil already on it. So ready for spring.


----------



## dentdoc (Feb 28, 2021)

jprider said:


> Yes, I received my Tazer Pro large Red on Friday. Awaiting the parts to make it "Mine." Fox Factory Transfer 175mm dropper, XTR Di2 rear derailleur, E7000-L shifting switch, Cush-Core inserts 180mm air spring Shimano Di2 Tharsis Trail bare w/ Koryak 35mm stem and Maxxis Assagai 2.60x29 EXO+ . Ohlin TTX coil already on it. So ready for spring.


Congrats!

Nice upgrades!


----------



## jprider (May 24, 2009)

Thank you. I have a 2019 Tazer Pro in medium with the same upgrade less the suspension. 170mm Non-Ebike 36 Fox and stock DPX shock. I love it but really want to have a large for more "downhill" style riding. Oak Ridge, OR specifically.Fast and flowy, with long transit to the top.


----------



## ffcol (May 21, 2014)

Is buying the Expert model a bad idea with the e7000? I have not seen any info out there on that model.


----------



## jprider (May 24, 2009)

ffcol said:


> Is buying the Expert model a bad idea with the e7000? I have not seen any info out there on that model.


I would say it depends on the terrain that you ride. If you have big step trails the Pro model is probably a better option. But that also depends on your strength also.The E7000 is a good motor, it just doesn't have as much torque.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

jprider said:


> Our best rides are in Montesano Lake Sylvia State park. You can check the maps on the City web site, http://cityofmontesano.com/wp-content/files/Upper Sylvia Creek Trail Guide Map 2021.jpg Hope you enjo. Lots of options.


So it was snowing and shitty when I went through and raining and I wanted to get home on the way back but I saved that link for future reference thanks for the trail tip.

I pulled into the ARCO for a leak and re-fill and the old gal at the register was over the top friendly and really pimping the deep fried case crap.


----------



## jprider (May 24, 2009)

Bigwheel said:


> So it was snowing and shitty when I went through and raining and I wanted to get home on the way back but I saved that link for future reference thanks for the trail tip.
> 
> I pulled into the ARCO for a leak and re-fill and the old gal at the register was over the top friendly and really pimping the deep fried case crap.


If you come up later this spring, get in touch and I will give you a guided tour.


----------



## ffcol (May 21, 2014)

jprider said:


> I would say it depends on the terrain that you ride. If you have big step trails the Pro model is probably a better option. But that also depends on your strength also.The E7000 is a good motor, it just doesn't have as much torque.


I'm 6-2 220 lb. One of my uses will be riding back to fishing spots with my fly gear which adds another 15 lbs or so. Weight vs torque is one of my big concerns. I have not ridden in a long time so getting into shape is a factor. Trails will be a wide variety and I will be riding them when not fishing. I'm in Colorado. I dont see myself going to bike parks or bombing down the mountains at this point.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

jprider said:


> If you come up later this spring, get in touch and I will give you a guided tour.


Roger, nothing like local knowledge! If you are ever down Tillamook CO. way the same applies.


----------



## jprider (May 24, 2009)

ffcol said:


> I'm 6-2 220 lb. One of my uses will be riding back to fishing spots with my fly gear which adds another 15 lbs or so. Weight vs torque is one of my big concerns. I have not ridden in a long time so getting into shape is a factor. Trails will be a wide variety and I will be riding them when not fishing. I'm in Colorado. I dont see myself going to bike parks or bombing down the mountains at this point.


I would say that if you can afford the new higher torque motor, I would. If you can't, you will be amazed at what you can dou with the E7000 motor.


----------

